# French Bulldogs



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

It'll be a few years before we can comfortably bring in a second dog, but my husband is really pushing for a French Bulldog when the time comes. Anybody know of good resources on Frenchies we can look at in the meantime? A forum like this one would be awesome, but any good info would help.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Look waaaaay down at the bottom of any page in PF. Petguide hosts many other animal sites... including a Bulldog site. Go check it out... you can be the Ambassador from PF.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Well, look at that! I guess that's what I get for never scrolling to the bottom. :biggrin:


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

I hope your husband is well aware and educated of the health problems (especially breathing-related) typical to Frenchies and is willing to wait until you can find a breeder who's committed to breeding for health and functionality. There's nothing quite as heartbreaking as seeing a happy, bouncy little Frenchie of Pug pup who's just thrilled to play and run with other dogs but can't get the air for that sort of activity, and falls aside to rasp and gasp after a spurt. It's not just an ethical issue, but also requires additional maintenance and consideration, and medical attention may be needed.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

As a former Pug person, I agree with Peccan. My pug Moe came from a good breeder but still had to have surgery for elongated soft palate and stenotic nares. 

Just yesterday a friend of a friend lost his French to heat intolerance.

They also shed like little buffalos! lol

The personality of a Frenchie is very tenacious. Not for everyone. 

We had an English Bulldog with that personality and I couldn't stand how he just used his big head to bulldoze through to get whatever he wanted.

Anyways, many people love them, my two daughters included. Sounds like you have awhile to find the right breeder.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

My sister is on her second Frenchie. At 2 years old her first one suddenly passed away. He was crated at night (like he always had been) and they went to let him out potty early morning and he had passed away. They still don't know what caused it.

My sisters new one has already had skin issues (he's less than a year old).

They seem have so many health issues, I don't think I could ever get one. And they are incredibly head strung, they don't live to please you like poodles do. And because of their short snout they are prone to heat stroke and you can't do much with them outside when it is warm...they over heat very quickly. My sister bought hers a cooling vest to wear on walks.

If you do get one get pet insurance


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Oh yes, I've definitely heard about health problems, and I know their personality can be fairly stubborn/headstrong. We've got quite a while to research and find an exceptional breeder (I wouldn't be comfortable rescuing based on some of the health issues I've seen pop up), and I'm making sure he's well aware of what we'd be getting into. I'm also trying to make a point of meeting any who live in our neighborhood, just to ask general questions. 

Right now it's looking like whatever we end up with for a second dog will turn into a "his and hers" dog situation - I'm very into the poodle personality and love working with a super smart, active dog, whereas he prefers a much more laid back personality and isn't as interested in training beyond basic manners. Personally I think we should just find a laid-back poodle, but I suppose he's allowed to have some input on breeds as well. :aetsch:


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

He is, and I'm sure if you went to the bull dog forum and asked about poodles, there wouldn't be a lot of nice things to say. Everyone has a breed they are drawn to. I'm just glad the one I love is non shedding! lol


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

N2Mischief said:


> He is, and I'm sure if you went to the bull dog forum and asked about poodles, there wouldn't be a lot of nice things to say. Everyone has a breed they are drawn to. I'm just glad the one I love is non shedding! lol


Too true! :amen:


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

N2Mischief said:


> He is, and I'm sure if you went to the bull dog forum and asked about poodles, there wouldn't be a lot of nice things to say. Everyone has a breed they are drawn to. I'm just glad the one I love is non shedding! lol


You need to know what you're getting into. They run around all day and still have energy to spare! You have to adjust your lifestyle, you can't just ponder about around the house and call it a day with a Poodle. And people will assume you do something like agility or obedience or shows and will pester you about it. And pompoms are stupid and you need to curl and fuss all day long to get them anyway.

NOTE!!! It's physically impossible to clip the coat short, or at least the breed club folks will send hitmen after you if you do it.

And if you get a male you'll need to neuter him because he's physically capable of serving a bitch. Also you can't dress a Poodle up cute, with all those legs and all that snout any tutu or hoodie you put on it will come off in seconds. Also they don't snore. Not cute at all.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I've always thought Frenchies were cute. I can see the appeal and they are wildly popular. That said, many years ago, a college friend received a white one as a gift from her boyfriend. They were quite expensive and you didn't see them that often back in the day. She was proudly walking her dog down the street and she overheard a little kid say, "Mommy, that girl is walking a pig!" Maybe your husband has seen Modern Family's Stella and the affection Jay has for her


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm in love with a Frenchie in my town! She is sooo sweet and adorable. However, as mentioned, these guys do have lots of health problems and they don't live as long as most breeds. Because of the shedding, heat intolerance, and health issues, I'd be too afraid to get one.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

*Advance planning*

For a Frenchie, I'd imagine one might want to begin amassing breeder contacts a couple years in advance.

Del Valle used to be Sunday/Monday, but now seems to be Saturday/Sunday like most show weekends, although it has an all-breed on Friday. Seems like it used to be all specialties for a few days, then Sunday and Monday were the all breed days, but anyway.

Info on Friday:
InfoDog - The Dog Fancier's Complete Resource for information about AKC Dog Show Events, and Dog Products and Services - Club page
Saturday:
InfoDog - The Dog Fancier's Complete Resource for information about AKC Dog Show Events, and Dog Products and Services - Club page
Sunday:
InfoDog - The Dog Fancier's Complete Resource for information about AKC Dog Show Events, and Dog Products and Services - Club page

Okay, I know it's the same premium list for each show, but I've listed the individual days so when MB-F posts the judging schedule, maybe you can find the day most convenient for you and head on over. Talk to people when they're done is good advice, so passing it on. Professional handlers, ask, because you'll not know when they are really done, and they might not either until after BIS .

For anyone in our area, that is also the weekend of the Central Cali Poodle Club Specialty, and it's a great bet to see some wonderful Poodles in the ring .


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Awesome, thanks for the resources Streetcar! And I was actually thinking we might want to start talking to breeders soon, even though this is a couple of years away, just based on what I've heard about waiting lists. The few breeders I've seen so far that pay comprehensive attention to health have very small breeding operations - which is good, but does require forethought.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Hey I have Boston Terriers (heavy weight class) which are much the same. LOVE the breed! Very brave, loyal, and despite what people say, they are smart. Love my poodles, but BTs are awesome too  oh and mine are very healthy too. I feed them raw, no allergies, no skin problems, nothing. These bully breeds need lots of socialization tho; just saying


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

What an interesting household you will have when you have a MPOO and a french bulldog! There are several french Bs in my building and I haven't met one yet that has been unfriendly - might be luck. However, in the year I have lived there, several have required surgeries. My favorite little girl whom I meet (with her owner) in the dog run nearly every day used to be an only dog and now shares her home with a cute little male pom. The frenchie is very chill - the pom is very excited and friendly and wants to meet everyone. Interestingly, the behavior of the french B did not change noticeably after the arrival of the pom, in spite of very high excitement levels on every outing. In fact, after her recent surgery, the frenchie was able to be brought up to the dog run off leash and reliably stayed with her human on the elevator, stairs and so forth, then explored the dog run as she normally does -- while the pom (on leash) barked and dashed and ran up to the other dogs and humans as he normally does (he is a cutie - not a problem for anyone) and when time to go, the human owner simply walked toward the door with the pom and quietly said the franchise name and over she trotted.

So, I have to say that if the ones I have seen are representative of the breed, I like the french bulldogs personality. Health issues are a concern, naturally - and then again, it sounds like you and your partner have thought about that!

P.S. The french Bs I have mentioned - in particular the wonderful girl I mentioned - have been unfazed by Dulcie's puppy exuberance over the months, too. So, I suspect that frenchie's are also not overly prone to small dog syndrome.


----------



## dogs123 (Jun 14, 2012)

I haven't read all the responses, but my daughter has a Frenchie...Petunia is now 7 years old, and while she is the love of my daughter's life, she said she doubts she would get another one.
My daughter is a senior vet tech at a large vet hospital, and said that the Frenchies do have many health problems...all that have been listed. However, she also said that the Bulldogs, in general, are notoriously very hard to house train. Plus the fact that they don't always get along with other dogs very well. While Petunia gets along kind of o.k. with my dogs, if there is a bone, chewy, or toy around, she will get into a fight over it....that is why they are "bullies". I think unless your hubby has had previous experience with the breed, he maybe should reconsider.
Oh, and I have had may other breeds than poodles, so I am not closed minded in the fact that poodles are THE only great breed....
Take care.


----------

